# 20ft great white caught of Mexico



## Venomous1111 (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge Great White hauled in off Mexico coast - Yahoo!7


It's a bit of a shame that it died but what a beast!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 23, 2012)

god dam that sucka is huuge!!!
Lol its BIg Jaws!!!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 23, 2012)

Shivers, I don't want to go swimming now lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 23, 2012)

Shame it had to die, hmmm lucky it ONLY eats humboldt squid and sealions tee hee now we can get back in the water lol


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 23, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Shame it had to die, hmmm lucky it ONLY eats humboldt squid and sealions tee hee now we can get back in the water lol



and the odd surfer or two


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn....I would love to see that bad boy go up against the 20.5 ft Croc from the Philippines.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 23, 2012)

Croc wins hands down, way more bite force and the advantage of claws


----------



## Bryce (Apr 23, 2012)

Why must we kill everything?!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor animal. Not enough is known about them


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 23, 2012)

Another bunch of people who need to be killed! so very wrong


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 23, 2012)

Another massive animal killed by us humans


----------



## Norm (Apr 23, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Another bunch of people who need to be killed! so very wrong



Very sad that this beautiful shark had to die, but lets be serious. People have to eat! It was caught in a net and was dead when the fisherman found it, hardly there fault or wrong doing. Ever ate fish fingers? Because chances are if you have you`ve contributed to death of more than one sea creature that wasn`t the targeted species in order to satisfy your hunger.
And don`t get me wrong I`m not a shark hater, I am in awe of great white sharks. One of the most beautiful creatures on earth IMO.


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 24, 2012)

The amount of fish nets that kill animals other than the target species is horrible 

Poor sharkie. Drowning would be a horrible way to die


----------



## longqi (Apr 24, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> Croc wins hands down, way more bite force and the advantage of claws



unless its much bigger or in very shallow water the croc will lose every time
sharks attack from below and rip the stomach or back leg as first hit
crocs appear fast in the water compared to us but are slow compared to sharks


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 24, 2012)

longqi said:


> unless its much bigger or in very shallow water the croc will lose every time
> sharks attack from below and rip the stomach or back leg as first hit
> crocs appear fast in the water compared to us but are slow compared to sharks



Defo prob would kill the croc with one hit thats if it don't bite and shake the **** out of it. 

How could a fish/shark be slower then a croc it's a shark it's got fins not legs. LOL

Got two sharks fishing last wk.













---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vterdx


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Got two sharks fishing last wk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lilttle bronzie mate, I'm guessing you got it of the beach? We have been gettiing heaps of bronzies of the beach in Sydney, been targeting jewfish a few nights this week no luck with jews but **** loads of bronzies and decent tailor around the 60cm mark. 
I'm going for a rock fishing session today so hopefully we gets some decent fish.

This is the last bronzie I caught and released when out in the boat. The 3metre was just an estimation, it was more 2.5metres


----------



## Rissi (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread is wicked cool. Im obsessed w sharks. Theres a place in Vic you can play with these little ones and feed em. The have a sandy nurse shark you can pat too, it's quite huge. Venomous1111 & Marzzy: I knew a guy who got a chunk of his arm taken out by a bronze, even been bitten by one?


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the fact that they only know how big they grow by catches like this . So now we know they can get to 20ft , possibly , deep down in the ocean trenches , they think they could get to 25ft , 30ft who knows . Sad about this death but it was accidental and taken by a small boat not a huge factory ship .


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Rissi said:


> This thread is wicked cool. Im obsessed w sharks. Theres a place in Vic you can play with these little ones and feed em. The have a sandy nurse shark you can pat too, it's quite huge. Venomous1111 & Marzzy: I knew a guy who got a chunk of his arm taken out by a bronze, even been bitten by one?



I'm also have a bit of an obsession with sharks, the ocean in general can't forget my obsession with sports fishing. I have a 1500L aquarium with 2 port jackson shark pups, my garage is basically a tackle shop and a aquarium all in one. I have personally never been bitten by a bronzie. I have the jaws of most toothie shark species on my wall in my room ( bought not killed myself) including a set from a 10+ bronze whaler and I can say if one was to get hold of a person it would do some serious damage, also considering a 3fter can bite through 100lb mono fishing line even a bite from a small one would do some damage.



Jungletrans said:


> I like the fact that they only know how big they grow by catches like this . So now we know they can get to 20ft , possibly , deep down in the ocean trenches , they think they could get to 25ft , 30ft who knows . Sad about this death but it was accidental and taken by a small boat not a huge factory ship .



There was a great white that was caught of the coast of Australia in the 1870's that measured 10.6m (37ft) so I wouldn't rule out a 30fter getting around out there.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

does anyone know if you can get sharks in port macqurie area?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> does anyone know if you can get sharks in port macqurie area?



DO you mean fishing or for a aquarium?


----------



## cement (Apr 25, 2012)

I grew up during times when it was ok to kill sharks.The Cropps were leading the way with 303 power heads on their handspears and teaching everyone by video, cutting a swathe through the population of nurses. There was unrestricted shark killing as game boats were after the biggest, baddest fish full on. Then they got protected as the numbers of whites started going like crocs did. So my generation has grown up surfing places like rivermouths,outer reefs and paddling across rivers to get uncrowded waves. Its been pretty safe all things considered and though we saw plenty of sharks, I can't help but think that now with more people surfing and sharks being protected that the incidence of attack may increase. Especially if young surfers these days do what we used to. Towing in is now by far my preferred method for out of the way spots.
Its weird, I have had heaps of shark encounters, we used to surf Sth Straddie with one of us always just sitting outside spotting and we would rotate to get waves, including 14-16 ft tiger in Java, 6-7ft white at Burleigh Cove, and other random sightings of smaller ones as well as a very close call with a 8 footer while spearfishing with my wife just recently at Jervis bay, but they have all been well behaved and I am here still. Alot of these encounters have been pretty well close to the shore too (within a few hundred meters), but paddling out to outer reefs now a days, or sitting out off a river mouth is not really a high priority anymore no matter how good it is. But I think the mentality that we had about being safe in these spots and doing this stuff, might now be outdated with the numbers of whites increasing. But then again maybe our collapsed fisheries is helping to keep their numbers down.


----------



## KingSirloin (Apr 25, 2012)

Norm said:


> Very sad that this beautiful shark had to die, but lets be serious. People have to eat! ........



Yes we do need to eat. The problem is we don't need to breed so prolifically that we eat the planet dry of everything!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 25, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> DO you mean fishing or for a aquarium?



lol fishing


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> lol fishing



Mate you'll catch sharks all up the NSW coast mainly bronze whalers on the beaches if fishing Land based (I catch them mainly as jewfish bycatch unless targeting big ones) big oily baits and don't forget your metal trace and mainly at night and a rising or high tide when fishing beaches.. If you have a boat a decent burly trail and big baits and you shouldn't be waiting to long before your reels start screaming.. I've caught a 2m shovel nose shark in the Hastings river when I was on my way up to schoolies a few years ago, caught it on my bream fishing gear ( 4lb braid 6lb leader) on a whole servo prawn, I've also got mates that live in the Fernbank area that have said they have been catching bullsharks up that way in the Hastings.. Your best bet is to join your local fishing club and ask around, I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction. If you want any tips PM me, I'm more then happy to give you tips on baits,rigs etc.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

cement said:


> I can't help but think that now with more people surfing and sharks being protected that the incidence of attack may increase. Especially if young surfers these days do what we used .


id have to agree with this point , as a surfer as well living in a small town we had never had a shark attack , maybe due to the lack of crowds, maybe because there wasn't as many sharks i don't know but we recently had our first attack , not a biggie just got him on the foot but shook it around a fair bit and cut it up pretty bad people that looked at the bite mark said it was possibly a bull shark and that it only got him about 20m from the shore in a gutter running along the beach 

this all happened at the beach across the road from my house :shock: and it was a guy that i know from just up the road that got attacked he still surfs the same beach and so do i although im a little more paranoid about surfing on my own there now



Venomous1111 said:


> Mate you'll catch sharks all up the NSW coast mainly bronze whalers on the beaches if fishing Land based (I catch them mainly as jewfish bycatch unless targeting big ones) big oily baits and don't forget your metal trace and mainly at night and a rising or high tide when fishing beaches.. If you have a boat a decent burly trail and big baits and you shouldn't be waiting to long before your reels start screaming.. I've caught a 2m shovel nose shark in the Hastings river when I was on my way up to schoolies a few years ago, caught it on my bream fishing gear ( 4lb braid 6lb leader) on a whole servo prawn, I've also got mates that live in the Fernbank area that have said they have been catching bullsharks up that way in the Hastings.. Your best bet is to join your local fishing club and ask around, I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction. If you want any tips PM me, I'm more then happy to give you tips on baits,rigs etc.


ever tried eels as a bait for sharks ? my dad used to be a fisherman and he did black tip up in the clarence river with the long lines i remember he used to use pieces eel used to work pretty well for him although he used to trap eels as well and they had to be sold live so he used any that died as shark bait


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ever tried eels as a bait for sharks ? my dad used to be a fisherman and he did black tip up in the clarence river with the long lines i remember he used to use pieces eel used to work pretty well for him although he used to trap eels as well and they had to be sold live so he used any that died as shark bait



Yeah mate cured eel is one the top go too baits we use for big sharks of all species especially big bulls. The blokes I do shark, game fishing tournaments with swear by it, it's a very smelly bait, stays on the hook well with a few zip ties and a big 16/0 hook and disguises the metal trace.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

yea i wasn't real sure if he just used them because he had a good supply of them ( with them dying in the big tub thing we kept them in waiting to be picked up and sold) but i remember going with him one morning and we had to keep going back to the wharf and getting rid of them because just about every line was full and there wasn't a great deal of room in the boat i was about 8 or 9 at the time i loved it only little sharks though no big ones
big cat fish up their to worth catching them just for the fun of it


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> yea i wasn't real sure if he just used them because he had a good supply of them ( with them dying in the big tub thing we kept them in waiting to be picked up and sold) but i remember going with him one morning and we had to keep going back to the wharf and getting rid of them because just about every line was full and there wasn't a great deal of room in the boat i was about 8 or 9 at the time i loved it only little sharks though no big ones
> big cat fish up their to worth catching them just for the fun of it



He would have come across some big eels especially long lining, my mates oldman used to do be a licensed fish trapper an has some photos of some mean looking big eels that are easily 2.5- 3m long and about 2ft wide. Apparently smoked eel isn't to bad on the table and is a delicacy overseas but there's no chance you'd me using it for anything other than shark bait.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> He would have come across some big eels especially long lining, my mates oldman used to do be a licensed fish trapper an has some photos of some mean looking big eels that are easily 2.5- 3m long and about 2ft wide. Apparently smoked eel isn't to bad on the table and is a delicacy overseas but there's no chance you'd me using it for anything other than shark bait.


funny you say that we lived at iluka for a while and he put some lines just the other side of the break wall and caught 2 massive eels on it i cant remember the name of them but they were big about 2.5 ,3m as you said they were silver and kinda had a body like a woma more of a high and skinny shaped body instead of round if you know what i mean and they had kind of a snout but yea eels a big delicacy overseas they go crazy for it and pay big $$$ but the only catch is that they want to get them live and squirming so we had a big tub in our garage it stunk and the big ones die so bloody easy and the licence to do it isn't a real easy one to come by i remember my dad really didn't want to part with it when he sold up and got out of the business


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 25, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Nice lilttle bronzie mate, I'm guessing you got it of the beach? We have been gettiing heaps of bronzies of the beach in Sydney, been targeting jewfish a few nights this week no luck with jews but **** loads of bronzies and decent tailor around the 60cm mark.
> I'm going for a rock fishing session today so hopefully we gets some decent fish.
> 
> This is the last bronzie I caught and released when out in the boat. The 3metre was just an estimation, it was more 2.5metres
> ...



That's a nice catch, how long did it take you to bring it in ? wish I had a boat.. Mine were like 1m and 990. Was at Stockton beach usually get at least one. Been chasing the jewes the night we caught the two sharks we caught about 3-4 small ones had 2 rods with squid 2 with worms and 2 with pillys. Seem to like abit of everything forever catching salmon they get annoyying after awhile. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uwzgau


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> funny you say that we lived at iluka for a while and he put some lines just the other side of the break wall and caught 2 massive eels on it i cant remember the name of them but they were big about 2.5 ,3m as you said they were silver and kinda had a body like a woma more of a high and skinny shaped body instead of round if you know what i mean and they had kind of a snout but yea eels a big delicacy overseas they go crazy for it and pay big $$$ but the only catch is that they want to get them live and squirming so we had a big tub in our garage it stunk and the big ones die so bloody easy and the licence to do it isn't a real easy one to come by i remember my dad really didn't want to part with it when he sold up and got out of the business


 
I don't think what you caught was a eel but possibly another species of fish called a hairtail (Trichiurus lepturus) .. Considering that eel can go for $15+ per kg depending on the time of year and quality there would and still is some serious money to be made.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

Need a big bowl to get that fin in


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> That's a nice catch, how long did it take you to bring it in ? wish I had a boat.. Mine were like 1m and 990. Was at Stockton beach usually get at least one. Been chasing the jewes the night we caught the two sharks we caught about 3-4 small ones had 2 rods with squid 2 with worms and 2 with pillys. Seem to like abit of everything forever catching salmon they get annoyying after awhile.
> 
> 
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uwzgau



It was under the half hour mark with the stella 18000 at around the 15kg drag mark.. Sharks will only have a few good runs an then they get buggered unless you start tackling on the big ones that's went you gotta hang in there for the long run. Yeah there's some big schools of sambos getting around at this time of year half decent shark bait too. Do you fish up at Stockton regularly?


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I don't think what you caught was a eel but possibly another species of fish called a hairtail (Trichiurus lepturus) .. Considering that eel can go for $15+ per kg depending on the time of year and quality there would and still is some serious money to be made.


just looked up hairtails on the net and they do look alot like what these where he only ever got the 2 that big , ive got pics around somewhere of them but there a printed photo so itll be a picture of a picture if i find them ill put them up , and yea theres big money in eels which is why people who have the licences don't like to sell them on to much but they are a hard one for people to sell on with them having to be alive at the time of sale and all the bigger sized eels die really easy


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aren't seals and sea lion better swimmers than Sharks???


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Aren't seals and sea lion better swimmers than Sharks???



Yeah they are but great whites will usually target seals when there in breeding season and some how they know when and where that time of year is and will target those areas when the seal pups are to learning to swim, Neptune islands of the coast of south Australia is one of the places in the world where a lot of big great whites and bull sharks migrate each year to target seals.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Aren't seals and sea lion better swimmers than Sharks???


ever seen the footage of the big white jumping up on to a rock ledge with a wave to get at the seals , them things have damn good dig to get their food


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ever seen the footage of the big white jumping up on to a rock ledge with a wave to get at the seals , them things have damn good dig to get their food



I've seen the video your talking about, it's similar to the video with the orcas (killer whale) where they get the seal stuck in a rock pool and one of the orca sits at the entrance to the pool and the other orcas bash around the other side to sweep it out with the current, a lot smarter the people give them credit for. I also remember watching a documentary on an orca known to target big great whites.


----------



## cement (Apr 26, 2012)

Norm said:


> Very sad that this beautiful shark had to die, but lets be serious. People have to eat! It was caught in a net and was dead when the fisherman found it, hardly there fault or wrong doing. Ever ate fish fingers? Because chances are if you have you`ve contributed to death of more than one sea creature that wasn`t the targeted species in order to satisfy your hunger.
> And don`t get me wrong I`m not a shark hater, I am in awe of great white sharks. One of the most beautiful creatures on earth IMO.



True, but sharks this size are so full of mercury they don't get eaten. Unless, maybe in a country where that isn't known they might scoff on it. I wouldn't.
That's the only thing that bugs me about game fishing, I was at Port Stephens a few years back and pulled over to watch some guys stringing up a couple of tigers one was about 12 ft the other was closer to 16. I asked the guy who caught it what he was gonna do with it, and his reply was take it back out to the shelf and dump them. (because they are no good for food). 

Now, I love fishing, I spear, I have always been around boats and have worked on prawn trawlers off Southport (long time ago now!) But I fail to see the point in catching and killing an animal that is miles out to sea, just so you can get a picture taken with it strung up by the tail. The whole scene was a complete ****, and it was sickening hearing the uneducated heap praise on the crew of killers that caught these sharks. It was a toyota sponsered game comp, oh what a feeling.

I challenge any shark fisherman to take up boardriding and be sitting in the water when a 15ft tiger cruises past. I guarantee you will be a changed man. I learnt respect for them by being in this position at Garadjugan in Java, I have seen them cruising next to the boats I worked on but nothing prepares you for the moment when your in the water with them and there is absolutely nothing you can do but hope they are not hungry. To see it come straight in towards you and then turn away in disinterest at about 5 meters away is a very humbling experience. We need to respect these animals and not kill them for a stupid 1hr of ego pump and a photo.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 28, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ever seen the footage of the big white jumping up on to a rock ledge with a wave to get at the seals , them things have damn good dig to get their food



Yea saw it on Shark week....But Seals and Sea Lions are like torpedoes in the water....Amazingly fast and nimble creatures in the water...Just watch a Leopard Seal go after a Penguin...Very impressive


----------



## Norm (May 2, 2012)

cement said:


> True, but sharks this size are so full of mercury they don't get eaten. .



Cement, you missed my point. I wasn`t suggesting people are going to eat this shark, I was pointing out that it was a by-catch while people were catching fish for food. Simply an unfornunate result of mans need to eat to survive. Some people are quick to jump on band wagons but don`t know what they are talking about ( not you).


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 3, 2012)

Got this little 4footer last night on a mates TLD while live baiting, seems the buggers follow me where ever I go.


----------



## Marzzy (May 3, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> It was under the half hour mark with the stella 18000 at around the 15kg drag mark.. Sharks will only have a few good runs an then they get buggered unless you start tackling on the big ones that's went you gotta hang in there for the long run. Yeah there's some big schools of sambos getting around at this time of year half decent shark bait too. Do you fish up at Stockton regularly?




My mate goes every weekend, caught another bronzie 






Got another bronzie just over a metre.






Mate caught this beauty Tuesday 

I go whenever the missus let's me he usually goes Friday Sat Nights.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2kfsm1


----------



## Skelhorn (May 3, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> Damn....I would love to see that bad boy go up against the 20.5 ft Croc from the Philippines.



I can see the title now (c grade film!

Megladon Vs Deinosuchus

For those of you who don't know Megladon was a massive shark from the Cenzoic Era and the monster croc (33footish) Deinosuchus from the Late Cretaceous. Unfortunately these poor bastards were about 50 million years apart


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 3, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> My mate goes every weekend, caught another bronzie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one mate the bronzie seem to be thick all the way down the east coast of NSW at the moment, I think it has something to do with the big schools of mullet in spawning season now and there a bit of an easy feed for them. Nice jewie, catch it of the beach? do you know what type of bait it took?

Check these to videos out one of some big GT's, no need to go to the gym when you can go fish for a beast of a fish like a GT.. The other is of Neil Tedesco catching a weapon of a big king 40kg plus down in Port Augusta around the power station outlet. One of my favorite fisho's that unfortunately died in a free diving accident. No need to go to NZ to catch big kings!

GT POPPING WORLD's BIGGEST GT's - YouFishTV Part 1 - YouTube

[video=youtube_share;9IYe4AuGBD8]http://youtu.be/9IYe4AuGBD8[/video]


----------



## Marzzy (May 4, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Nice one mate the bronzie seem to be thick all the way down the east coast of NSW at the moment, I think it has something to do with the big schools of mullet in spawning season now and there a bit of an easy feed for them. Nice jewie, catch it of the beach? do you know what type of bait it took?
> 
> Check these to videos out one of some big GT's, no need to go to the gym when you can go fish for a beast of a fish like a GT.. The other is of Neil Tedesco catching a weapon of a big king 40kg plus down in Port Augusta around the power station outlet. One of my favorite fisho's that unfortunately died in a free diving accident. No need to go to NZ to catch big kings!
> 
> ...



Yeah squid man
When we go out we have worm pilly squid odd prawn.
Always off the beach.

That's massive I was waiting for him to get pulled in specially when he went round the boat. Nice big boat to wonder how much that's worth


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 7, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Yeah squid man
> When we go out we have worm pilly squid odd prawn.
> Always off the beach.
> 
> That's massive I was waiting for him to get pulled in specially when he went round the boat. Nice big boat to wonder how much that's worth



Nice one do you catch your bait or just go the old lazy way n buy it on the way.. I find the fresher the bait the better the fishing.

Yeah It's a pretty decent GT the gear they need to use is pretty heavy duty, you need to be fit or you got no chance. I'll post part 2 up for ya theres one twise the size that the bloke struggles to get in.

GT POPPING WORLD's BIGGEST GT's - YouFishTV Part 2 - YouTube

and this is a giant BFT on a stickbait lure, things a weapon.

[video=youtube_share;Q4D2Mqqv-s4]http://youtu.be/Q4D2Mqqv-s4[/video]


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 13, 2012)

Check this out, I think it's a shark hahaha

<a href="http://youtu.be/ZcuYjDR2tSg" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;ZcuYjDR2tSg]http://youtu.be/ZcuYjDR2tSg[/video]


----------

